# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Noc Pics

## Kärnfysikern

http://www.flexonline.com/magazines/...tid=236&Objid={33E65528-1CD7-11D6-B8C7-0090277C0A31}&curpage=1&curCatID=445&SuperCID=445& CID=B&SubCID=A

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Damn that didnt work. just copy that whole link and paste it into your adress window

----------


## malahat

try the Flex on line home page at
http://www.flexonline.com/
and click from there. Pix are up.
Looks like Batista loses weight as fast as Lee Priest!

----------

